# --> New ehMac Premium Memberships officially launch! <--



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Several weeks backs, *I announced* that I'd be launching new ehMac Premium Memberships. 

*Well, the new Premium Memberships are now officially launched! *

The ehMac online community forum is partly sponsored by a mix of advertisers, large and small. ehMac is now offering three new "Premium Memberships" that offer an enhanced membership experience as an additional source of revenue that will help pay for our bandwidth, server maintenance, site upgrades, tech time and the like.

The enhanced premium memberships offer benefits like increased storage / attachment / PM space, having all ads disabled, a premium support section, access to exclusive Mac related deals and promotions etc... There will also be an option to purchase a Lifetime Membership for a one time fee that will include a surprise exclusive ehMac.ca collectable! More details and pricing can be found in the top right of the navigation bar under "*Upgrade Membership*" link, or you can get there by *clicking here*! 

*There are now four membership levels in total:*

*1. Free Membership | 2. Silver Membership | 3. Gold Membership | 4. Lifetime Membership. *

I want to make it clear that this is completely optional. I value *everyone's* support, be it a financial contribution, participation in the forums, sending friends to ehMac... all of it is greatly, greatly appreciated. *Here is a thread I've created* on ten ways you can help support ehMac.ca in a non-financial way! 

As always, feel free to leave feedback here or post any questions you may have!

*Click here to upgrade!*

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

What if I want to upgrade my upgrade? I'm feeling Silver now, but maybe I'll be Golden or even a Platinum Lifer next month. What is my future upgrade path?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

fellfromtree said:


> What if I want to upgrade my upgrade? I'm feeling Silver now, but maybe I'll be Golden or even a Platinum Lifer next month. What is my future upgrade path?


That's a great question! The answer is... I'm not sure!  I will have to look into that one and get back to you.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'm going to publicly thank members here as they sign up for premium memberships. If you do *NOT* want your screen name shown here, just fire me off an email after you get your membership by sending email to ehmax[at}ehmac.ca with along with your screen name.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *SINC* for being the first member to sign up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support SINC. 

Not only for that, but for your 30,952 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since February 16th, 2001! 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *KC4* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support KC4. 

Currently with 2778 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since February 2nd, 2009 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *fellfromtree* for also signing up to our Silver membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support fellfromtree! 

Currently with 294 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since May 18th, 2005 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *ScanMan* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support ScanMan! We've got another lifer! 

Currently with 695 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since September 10, 2007 
:clap:


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I'm pretty sure I qualify for a free, life-long membership for my 7 years of loyalty and 10K+ contributions, but I don't see that as a selection option...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I think anyone who achieves 10K messages within two years should be a free lifetime membership. 

I will gladly buy a lifetime membership as soon as I'm done paying off my immigration attorney; all the little [gov't] fees and such are killing our budget right now.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Lars said:


> I'm pretty sure I qualify for a free, life-long membership for my 7 years of loyalty and 10K+ contributions, but I don't see that as a selection option...


10k+ posts?!?!  Why, you practically single handedly caused me 3 server upgrades!!! 

In all seriousness, thank you Lars.  I have something in mind in the new year for some special recognitions for those who have been a part of ehMac for awhile and have reached certain milestones.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *Captstn* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support Captstn! :clap:

Currently with 68 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since May 22, 2003 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *Mckitrick* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support Mckitrick! We've got another lifer! 

Currently with 76 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since December 25, 2005 
:clap:

*===========
*

I'm absolutely floored by how many lifetime memberships we are getting.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Add one more lifetime membership here, Mr. Mayor. Guess I should do my bit as well in that I have made a few postings here in ehMacLand ............. other than my postings in The Shang thread, which is an autonomous cooperative unto itself re self-rule and a Charter of Rights and Responsibilities. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

ehMax said:


> 10k+ posts?!?!  Why, you practically single handedly caused me 3 server upgrades!!!
> 
> In all seriousness, thank you Lars.  I have something in mind in the new year for some special recognitions for those who have been a part of ehMac for awhile and have reached certain milestones.


careful, you might just get folks posting now, just to see their numbers rise quickly for a chance of a lifetime membership... :greedy: ( ready watch it now, 527 after this  )


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *Dr.G.* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support Dr.G.! :love2:

Currently with 45,691 posts on ehMac.     :clap:
:clap:

ehMacian since August 4th, 2001 
:clap:

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *Ottawaman* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support Ottawaman! :clap:

Currently with 2821 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since January 16th, 2005 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *Mac Fellow* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Hey... I know that Mac Fellow. 

Thanks for your support Mac Fellow! :clap:

Currently with 61 posts on ehMac.  *cough-lurker-cough* 
:clap:

ehMacian since July 5, 2001 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *Macified* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support Macified! :clap:

Currently with 3128 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since September 18th, 2003 
:clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Thanks to *Dr.G.* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership!
> :clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Thanks for your support Dr.G.! :love2:
> ...


Thank you, Mr. Mayor, except I am a male member of ehMacLand. Thus, "paix, mon amie" is fine for a woman, but "paix, mon ami" is for men. 

Merci, Your Lordship and Ultimate Ruler of ehMacLand. :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you, Mr. Mayor, except I am a male member of ehMacLand. Thus, "paix, mon amie" is fine for a woman, but "paix, mon ami" is for men.
> 
> Merci, Your Lordship and Ultimate Ruler of ehMacLand. :clap:


 Sorry about that. 

paix, mon ami 

Your Lordship and Ultimate Ruler is fine for someone of real importance. 
Just "ehMax" is fine for me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> paix, mon ami
> 
> ...


Merci, mon ami. 

I shall do as you request, ehMax of ehMacLand. Paix.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just a note from my iphone. I am visiting family today. There are a bunch of people to thank who have subscribed. I will catch up tomorrow when I am home. Thanks to everyone who has subsribed.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

I am an active member of nearly 40 forums (one more interest please??!)... This is this is the ONLY one that has EVER asked for money... I have no intention of signing up for a membership and I believe it's the earmark of an unfortunate downward slide for this forum...


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

MazterCBlazter said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I think this forum is outstanding and a lot of work has been done by the Mayor to make it that way. Many of the other online forums are really terrible.
> 
> This forum has stood the test of time and continues to grow in a positive way. I do not mind at all to contribute pennies a day for what has been very informative, useful, helpful, thought provoking, entertaining and mostly positive place.


I disagree.

While I enjoy this forum, and frequent regularily, it is also one of the weakest I am a member of... And it has NOT stood the test of time, if it had it wouldn't require these "regular" sponsorship/membership drives (cash grabs)...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

someday you might learn just how much it costs to run one of these monthly. You may change your mind...
(maybe)


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

groovetube said:


> someday you might learn just how much it costs to run one of these monthly. You may change your mind...
> (maybe)


I run 4 vB forums and 7 additional forums... Comment FAIL!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

G-Mo -- so don't pay. Is that difficult? Your ability to participate on ehMac is not hampered in any shape, way or form if you decide to maintain free membership.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Lars said:


> G-Mo -- so don't pay. Is that difficult? Your ability to participate on ehMac is not hampered in any shape, way or form if you decide to maintain free membership.


I have no intention of paying, and clearly stated so (so?... why bother responding?)... I was merely commenting on the slippery slope this begins...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

G-Mo said:


> I run 4 vB forums and 7 additional forums... Comment FAIL!


right paying thousands of dollars a year yourself for ONE is comment fail?

You're either lying, or you run awfully teeney tweeny forums.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

groovetube said:


> right paying thousands of dollars a year yourself for ONE is comment fail?
> 
> You're either lying, or you run awfully teeney tweeny forums.


Yawn...

I've been in the industry a LONG time... I own multiple dedicated servers... Client fees pay for a lot of my own forays... The rest, I fund out of my own interest... I own forums larger and smaller than ehMac, and certainly host WAY larger... Who knows, maybe one day one of the "little" ones will over take this one!!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

right.

Lying.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

G-Mo said:


> I have no intention of paying, and clearly stated so (so?... why bother responding?)... I was merely commenting on the slippery slope this begins...


Why would a paid membership option create a slippery slope?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

groovetube said:


> right.
> 
> Lying.


Right.

Idiot.

(edit: sorry, by idiot I mean sad little person who is clearly unhappy with their own place in life and cannot accept that someone could/would/IS doing something bigger than them or what they are involved in... I understand, don't worry, I get it all the time, and I don't take it personally...)


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Lars said:


> Why would a paid membership option create a slippery slope?


It's called elitism, there's already old school "sponsoring members" here who think they are "entitled" to something and/or bash people with their status... You think there isn't already disemination in the "ranks"?, start here:
http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/80713-new-ehmac-premium-memberships-coming-very-soon.html


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I think the term is... drama queen.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

groovetube said:


> I think the term is... drama queen.


I think the term is... envy. It's a sin, you should deal with that.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Anyway, I figure I've got maybe 30-35 years left, if all goes well, on my 99 year membership. If one of you young'uns would like to make an offer on the remaining, let's ballpark it at 65 years, let me know.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Kazak said:


> Anyway, I figure I've got maybe 30-35 years left, if all goes well, on my 99 year membership. If one of you young'uns would like to make an offer on the remaining, let's ballpark it at 65 years, let me know.


I'll buy your remaining years at the time for $1, but, I'll also bet you $2 that this site won't be around when the time comes... I can sort it out with your estate... Deal?


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MazterCBlazter said:


> ehMac is too well run with a strong dedicated membership. It will continue to grow and expand and get better regardless of your ridiculous opinions.


Amen, brother MCB. Of course, I am leaving my lifetime membership, and my postings, to my son. Let him carry on the tradition when I am long gone. We shall see.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

MazterCBlazter said:


> ehMac is too well run with a strong dedicated membership. It will continue to grow and expand and get better regardless of your ridiculous opinions.


I suspect another person with a few forums and no members. The response is generally rip another one that is very successful. Because if he actually had 4 really successful forums he could buy a car with the yearly costs.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

G-Mo... I don't mind criticism, and I'm actually quite thankful for thoughtful critiques and opinions. (As you can see in the thread you quoted that displays "disemination in the ranks" where I made several changes to the memberships based on feedback ) 

However, I don't think your criticism is meant to be thoughtful at all. You say you think its a slippery slope and that there will be elitism. Well, I disagree. I just don't see it. In fact, your posts are the only examples of elitism I have read here in a loooong time. "I've been in the industry a LONG time... I own multiple dedicated servers...I own forums larger and smaller than ehMac, and certainly host WAY larger...I am an active member of nearly 40 forums" 

Good for you! Care to share the URL's of these awesome forums you run so I can learn?

I am a member of two very large successful sites that have been running for years with premium memberships. One is *Digital Point*, a site dedicated to running a website. The other is *Interference.com*, the largest U2 fan site outside of U2's own site. Many, many members appreciate the premium memberships and extra features, and I myself have bought memberships. I haven't seen any hint of "elitism" at these forums. 

I could provide many other examples of successfully run, long term sites that have a similar "Premium Membership" systems. 

So, I don't share your concern that having a completely optional premium membership is going to cause ehMac.ca to decline or that there is going to be any sort of elitism here from those that chose to participate. In fact, I find that as an insult to those members, not to me. Although, not quite as blatant of an insult calling another member an idiot, as you have chosen to do so. 

If you have so many other quality forums to participate in where you can call out other members and call them idiots, why not do so and allow us weak elite's here to wither and die in peace?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

G-Mo does bring up one good point - that of perceived entitlement/elitism. I can see the potential for this if done improperly and the use of the term "premium" could be interpreted as setting up a divide. But I don't see the paid membership intent as being discriminatory. It's a way of adding value to those willing to recognize the value of ehMac or who wish to reward the site's originator for his service. I would hope that paid member privileges are designed to encourage participation. We'll see how this pans out.

ehMac has been in existence for 10 years. That says it all (for me).


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *MazterCBlazter* for also signing up for a Gold membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support MazterCBlazter! :clap:

Currently with 2101 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since September 12th, 2008 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *Bjornbro* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support Bjornbro! :clap:

Currently with 1965 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since February 19th, 2000 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *RunTheWorldOnMac* for also signing up to our Gold membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support RunTheWorldOnMac! :clap:

Currently with 1998 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since April 22nd, 2006 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *used to be jwoodget* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support used to be jwoodget! :clap:

Currently with 4849 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian (On this account) since August 22nd, 2002, but has been around since about 2000!  
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *Greg H* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support Greg H! :clap:

Currently with 132 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since January 4th, 2002 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *Rps* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support Rps! :clap:

Currently with 816 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since May 2nd, 2009 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *groovetube* for also signing up to our Gold membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support groovetube! :clap:

Currently with 2779 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since January 2nd, 2003 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *mc3251* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support mc3251! :clap:

Currently with 1023 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since September 28th, 2007 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *polywog* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support polywog! :clap:

Currently with 281 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since August 9th, 2007 
:clap:


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

ehMax said:


> Thanks to *used to be jwoodget* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership!
> :clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> _~ snip ~_
> ...


Actually *used to bejwoodget* has been a member since 2001 or possibly 2000. Remember he first signed on as *jwoodget* before that long dry spell during ehMac's upgrade (wasn't it like, months)?


----------



## Greg H (Jan 4, 2002)

Just to weigh in on the elitism issue. As you can see I don't contribute a lot to the forum in terms of content, but I do come to ehMac almost every day to check up on the latest Mac related news and views. When I was in England going to school, I relied on ehMac members to help me out of some tough problems. When I've had problems with my hardware or software and need a place to vent or warn others, this is the place. Sure, it's not the only place for Mac related information, but it is one of the best. I'm not really interested in any premium treatment per se, but I do want ehMac to remain a first (world) class source of Mac related material, ergo my donation!
To ehMax and all the great ehMac contributors..... Salute!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

G-Mo said:


> I run 4 vB forums and 7 additional forums...


Hey that's great! As long as you're not going to contribute to ehMac financially, then don't forget you can support this forum in other ways:


> *5. Link to ehMac on other websites (Especially if you have links in your sigs  )*
> Google loves sites that have a lot of relevant links to it. If you see a good thread on ehMac.ca, or just love ehMac.ca in general, please share it with the world! Do you participate in other forums? Link to relevant threads on ehMac and add ehMac.ca to your signature! Have your own blog? Post a link to ehMac.ca in your links section! Have Mac loving friends as FaceBook friends? Tell them to check out ehMac.ca!
> If you do post a link to a site you have control of in your ehMac.ca signature, its kindly asked that you reciprocate a link back to ehMac on your site. I'll call you out on this! :heybaby:
> _Please, please be courteous on other sites and only link to ehMac where permitted. _


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Bjornbro said:


> Actually *used to bejwoodget* has been a member since 2001 or possibly 2000. Remember he first signed on as *jwoodget* before that long dry spell during ehMac's upgrade (wasn't it like, months)?


That's right!  Thanks, I put an amendment to the post.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

> Originally Posted by Bjornbro
> Actually used to bejwoodget has been a member since 2001 or possibly 2000. Remember he first signed on as jwoodget before that long dry spell during ehMac's upgrade (wasn't it like, months)?





ehMax said:


> That's right!  Thanks, I put an amendment to the post.


Aw shucks, even I had forgotten that. Good times.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

ehMax said:


> G-Mo... I don't mind criticism, and I'm actually quite thankful for thoughtful critiques and opinions. (As you can see in the thread you quoted that displays "disemination in the ranks" where I made several changes to the memberships based on feedback )
> 
> However, I don't think your criticism is meant to be thoughtful at all. You say you think its a slippery slope and that there will be elitism. Well, I disagree. I just don't see it. In fact, your posts are the only examples of elitism I have read here in a loooong time. "I've been in the industry a LONG time... I own multiple dedicated servers...I own forums larger and smaller than ehMac, and certainly host WAY larger...I am an active member of nearly 40 forums"
> 
> Good for you! Care to share the URL's of these awesome forums you run so I can learn?


I notice the G-Mo hasn't said HOW exactly the membership changes will take ehMac down that purported slippery slope. It's fine to have an opinion, — we all got 'em — but you've got to back it up with an actual argument to make it something worth considering by anyone.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey ehMax, did the suggestion to allow premium members the ability to write their own titles under their username make the cut?

I want to be: 

GratuitousApplesauce
Rabid Commie Crank


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> I notice the G-Mo hasn't said HOW exactly the membership changes will take ehMac down that purported slippery slope. It's fine to have an opinion, — we all got 'em — but you've got to back it up with an actual argument to make it something worth considering by anyone.


just negativity.

This forum stuff is serious business!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

groovetube said:


> This forum stuff is serious business!


That gave me a LOL.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Hey ehMax, did the suggestion to allow premium members the ability to write their own titles under their username make the cut?
> 
> I want to be:
> 
> ...


he did ... see details here

ehMac.ca - Upgrade Membership

ability is in your user CP


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

simon said:


> he did ... see details here
> 
> ehMac.ca - Upgrade Membership
> 
> ability is in your user CP


Ahh - so he did!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

"catching up with my pile"

"Rabid Left-Wing Crank"


I love it. :love2:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *GratuitousApplesauce* for also signing up to our Gold membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support GratuitousApplesauce! :clap:

Currently with 4119 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since January 29th, 2004 
:clap:


----------



## Carter (Sep 8, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> Yawn...
> 
> I've been in the industry a LONG time... I own multiple dedicated servers... Client fees pay for a lot of my own forays... The rest, I fund out of my own interest... I own forums larger and smaller than ehMac, and certainly host WAY larger... Who knows, maybe one day one of the "little" ones will over take this one!!



First off, as the "ehMax" stated "G-Mo" is welcome to his opinion but there is a fine line of giving constructive criticism and it being of actual help. Bring up such points as running multiple high user base forums yourself and that they could some day take over ehmac???? what the hell does this mean? I too would love to see some links to your sites as well.

I hope you do not treat users on your sites as you have here in this topic because you obviously do not know how to post a comment without trying to upset other members & to continue to pick at the very topic. Again, all are welcome to their opinion but do try to be professional in your post.

Though I do partially agree that a paid membership may scare some users away & put a downside on having the membership I do feel that as long as users realize that the free membership offers pretty much the identical offerings as the high-end membership just with restrictions of the 30/30 posts/days. 

I myself help out with moderating on a few forums as well as an admin on four forums myself but though not huge in size I do know what it takes to run a site both on the server side with costs and time that it takes to setup and run a forum. It takes a lot of dedication to run a site smoothly but as you pointed out you run a fair number of large sites so you would know this.

You can make your payments on your forums by your advertisements all you want but having the extra income on a site which might I re-state that ehmac.ca's upgraded membership is COMPLETELY voluntary but is a great way to help out the site and those who run it.

Bbecause I not only find ehMac.ca to be a valuable resource for Mac products but also a great place to interact with others users with all other things non Mac. So hopefully once I have the spare cash I will certainly be heading for a Lifetime Membership or help out in what ways that I can.



G-Mo said:


> Right.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> (edit: sorry, by idiot I mean sad little person who is clearly unhappy with their own place in life and cannot accept that someone could/would/IS doing something bigger than them or what they are involved in... I understand, don't worry, I get it all the time, and I don't take it personally...)


Ok, now that's a bit much 

.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think that the premium membership thing was handled very well by our Mayor. There is no big disadvantage to remaining free, there is just an advantage to upgrading. Personally I get hours of entertainment and learning here, and the technical quality and availability is great.
I have no problem with contributing financially-I can manage it financially. For someone who can't-contribute in other ways. But please don't waste my time by going all nuclear over other people's choices. Also please don't annoy me by waving your flaccid little ego around about all of the big bad forums you've managed. 
Boring. 

Keep up the good work, Mr. Mayor.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

mc3251 said:


> I think that the premium membership thing was handled very well by our Mayor. There is no big disadvantage to remaining free, there is just an advantage to upgrading. Personally I get hours of entertainment and learning here, and the technical quality and availability is great.


That's the key to this, ehMax didn't take away anything from any of the members, he just added advantages to going for the premium membership.

I'm liking the absence of ads.


----------



## Carter (Sep 8, 2009)

my contribution until I can do the Lifetime Membership 

Changed up the site logo to add to mysite


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I think anyone who uses the forum as a buy and sell site should have to have at least a silver membership to be able to use it!


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

johnnydee said:


> I think anyone who uses the forum as a buy and sell site should have to have at least a silver membership to be able to use it!


That would kill off what is barely left of the Classifieds...


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree with Evan on this. The classifieds aren't exactly a going concern at this point.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

mc3251 said:


> I agree with Evan on this. The classifieds aren't exactly a going concern at this point.


What are you looking to sell? What are you looking to buy? Place an ad...


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

i wasn't complaining. I just think restricting the use of classified to a certain membership level is a bit pointless right now.
I also saw an exceedingly rare opportunity to agree with EP and I wanted to seize it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

mc3251 said:


> i wasn't complaining. I just think restricting the use of classified to a certain membership level is a bit pointless right now.
> I also saw an exceedingly rare opportunity to agree with EP and I wanted to seize it.


Under a new (in development) ehMac system, that agreement will get you "3 Agreement Stars," to be displayed in perpetuity next to your Lifetime username. Badge of honour, or... ? : )


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Under a new (in development) ehMac system, that agreement will get you "3 Agreement Stars," to be displayed in perpetuity next to your Lifetime username. Badge of honour, or... ? : )


Stop the presses! I think we got a leak!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> I'm liking the absence of ads.


That in itself is worth the price of admission.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Under a new (in development) ehMac system, that agreement will get you "3 Agreement Stars," to be displayed in perpetuity next to your Lifetime username. Badge of honour, or... ? : )


:lmao::clap:


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

When will ehMac.ca go public on the stock exchange? i.e. TSX:EHM


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

zlinger said:


> When will ehMac.ca go public on the stock exchange? i.e. TSX:EHM


I assume we'll all be getting stock options prior to the IPO, right Mr Mayor?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *kps* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support kps! :clap:

Currently with 3230 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since May 4th, 2003 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *johnnydee* for also signing up to our Silver membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support johnnydee! :clap:

Currently with 477 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since February 10th, 2004 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *Vexel* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support Vexel! :clap:

Currently with 5117 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since January 30th, 2005 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *Kazak* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support Kazak! :clap:

Currently with 1792 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since January 19th, 2004 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *RC51Pilot* for also signing up to our Gold membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support RC51Pilot! :clap:

Currently with 542 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since March 26th, 2004 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *Chris* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support Chris! :clap:

Currently with 912 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since February 8th, 2001 
:clap:


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

mc3251 said:


> Also please don't annoy me by *waving your flaccid little ego* around about all of the big bad forums you've managed.
> Boring.
> .





mc3251 said:


> I also saw an exceedingly rare opportunity to agree with EP and I wanted to seize it.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:
mc, you're killin me..:lmao::lmao:
KEEP IT UP.


----------



## Carter (Sep 8, 2009)

Just wondering, what are the chance of a banner under the Avatar that states .... Silver, Gold Lifetime 

............. NM, "HowEver" I think answered my question two pages back I think


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Carter said:


> Just wondering, what are the chance of a banner under the Avatar that states .... Silver, Gold Lifetime
> 
> ............. NM, "HowEver" I think answered my question two pages back I think


Why?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just wanted to note. The "Exclusive ehMac Gifts" have been ordered. They are going to be a coffee mug with full colour ehMac logo on one side and ehMac.ca wordmark on other side. They should be hear in about 1-2 weeks. 

I spent ages trying to find the right mug. Unfortunately, I discovered my options were limited when it came to printing the logo full colour (With gradient too). Was trying to find something made in Canada, but was not able to.  Alas, we buy Macs, and they are not made in Canada. 

The mug will be good quality completely white background (Kind of like the site) with full colour ehMac dude on one side and full colour with gradient ehMac wordmark on other side. 

As soon as I receive them, will be sending out to existing lifetime membership and any new lifetime memberships.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Sorry, what colour is this beermug?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ottawaman said:


> Sorry, what colour is this beermug?


Oooh... a big beer stein laster etched with the ehMac logo would be cool.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Is the mug microwaveable too?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Oooh... a big beer stein laster etched with the ehMac logo would be cool.


Yes, but there has to be a warning, even if it's in fine print, that beer and computers don't mix. You could do it with icons for computer, beer, cat, that circle with a cross through it.
: )


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Bjornbro said:


> Is the mug microwaveable too?


Good question. Not sure, I will have to check.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Mr Mayor, do you have current addresses for all of us?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Catching up on a bit of thanks to go out....

Thanks to *screature* for also signing up to our Gold membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support screature! :clap:

Currently with 4521 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since May 14th, 2007 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *JGalt* for also signing up to our Gold membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support JGalt! :clap:

Currently with 2 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since November 15th, 2009 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *Bryce* for also signing up to our Silver membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support Bryce! :clap:

Currently with 84 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since December 26th, 2007 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *friend* for also signing up to our Silver membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support friend! :clap:

Currently with 278 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since November 14th, 2009 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *jrichardson* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support jrichardson! :clap:

Currently with 49 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since March 9th, 2007 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *ncorriveau* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support ncorriveau! :clap:

Currently with 52 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since December 6th, 2005 
:clap:


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Just wanted to note. The "Exclusive ehMac Gifts" have been ordered. They are going to be a coffee mug with full colour ehMac logo on one side and ehMac.ca wordmark on other side. They should be hear in about 1-2 weeks.
> 
> I spent ages trying to find the right mug. Unfortunately, I discovered my options were limited when it came to printing the logo full colour (With gradient too). Was trying to find something made in Canada, but was not able to.  Alas, we buy Macs, and they are not made in Canada.
> 
> ...


 Hey there, Mr Mayor, any update on these?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

mc3251 said:


> Hey there, Mr Mayor, any update on these?


My apologies for the delay. I have started shipping the mugs out. 
Today, I have shipped out so far:

SINC
KC4
ScanMan
Captstn

Will keep going through the list as quick as I can!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Mckitrick and Dr. G have their mugs all nicely packaged and ready to go. 

I need to get a hold a few more boxes that are a good size to ship them.  Have them nicely packaged so they shouldn't get damaged. 

Each mug is being individually numbers on the bottom and also signed.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I've shipped out the following mugs:

Ottawaman
MacFellow
Macified
Bjornbro
UTBJW
Greg H

Getting the mugs together for shipment and signed, labelled and Canada post shipment ordered and recording details, and packaging the mugs in foam pellets and taped takes longer than I thought.  I ran out of shipping foam. I'll keep getting 4-6 every day or two and keep getting these out.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *NAP MBP 1* for also signing up to our Gold membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support NAP MBP 1! :clap:

Currently with 45 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since March 25th, 2008 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *dtaylor* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support dtaylor! :clap:

Currently with 43 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since April 4th, 2005 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *krs1* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support krs1! :clap:

Currently with 0 posts on ehMac.  Ahh... a real lurker. 
:clap:

ehMacian since May 5th, 2005 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *jmlachance* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support jmlachance! :clap:

Currently with 705 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since November 5th, 2005 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *Paddy* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support Paddy! :clap:

Currently with 295 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since July 13th, 2004 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *Aurora* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support Aurora! :clap:

Currently with 172 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since September 25th, 2001 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *rgray* for also signing up to our Lifetime membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support rgray! :clap:

Currently with 4963 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since February 15th, 2005 
:clap:


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

I got mugged by ehMax yesterday!

 Thanks!
Arrived in good condition.
Great logo/mug - the signature is a nice touch - but (from personal experience) don't put it in the dishwasher if you want to keep the signature!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

KC4 said:


> I got mugged by ehMax yesterday!
> 
> Thanks!
> Arrived in good condition.
> Great logo/mug - the signature is a nice touch - but (from personal experience) don't put it in the dishwasher if you want to keep the signature!


What! You didn't buy a special glass enclosure with UV protection and broken glass alarm for your mug!  

You just decreased the value of your mug by $0.00001.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

I find that a bonus with my Lifetime membership is the fact that there is no advertising. Why? Because I am on dialup (waiting patiently for a wireless tower that can service me) and the pages load way faster.
Cheers.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Received my ehMac mug today in the mail .................. along with a customs charge of $139.62 and a special shipping and handling charge of $1963.92!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was shocked. Seems that Newfoundland and Labrador is considered as a foreign country to Purolator. Such is Life. Luckily, I had my ehMacLand Visa card in the name of Jason Jinglestars, and charged it to that account. 

Great logo ................... Merci, Mr. Mayor.


----------



## Greg H (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks for the mug Mr. Mayor, it was an unexpected and pleasant surprise. Mine is #12.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *oldgrumpy* for also signing up to our Silver membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support oldgrumpy! :clap:

Currently with 55 posts on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since August 22nd, 2005 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to *abeck409* for also signing up to our Silver membership! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for your support abeck409! :clap:

Currently with 1 post on ehMac. 
:clap:

ehMacian since January 12th, 2010 
:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Working today on getting another big whack of mugs out.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Have mugs ready to ship for the following members:

Rps
mc3251
polywog
kps
Vexel
Kazak
jrichardson
ncorriveau
dtaylor
Chris
krs1

Out of boxes. 

Next shipment in next few days will be shipping mugs to:

jmlachance
Paddy
Aurora
rgray

Would love :love2: to see more photos of ehMacians and their mugs! (There's a pun in there somewhere)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Mug? We get a mug?


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

The postie delivered #27 today. Well packaged and beautiful.
Thanks Mr. Mayor.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Mug #29 came yesterday,
Thanks Mr. Mayor.

Dave


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

#28 showed up this afternoon... :clap: Thanks!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)




----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

---


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

:clap:

Happy to say that I'm all caught up with mug shipments. That's one box gone, one more to go. 

36 more mugs to sell. 

I might sell those separately as I don't know if I'm going to sell 36 more Lifetime memberships soon.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow dissppear for a few months and times are a changing!

Anymore of those mugs for new lifetimers? 



BReligion


----------



## iSteve (Jun 21, 2005)

Ok what happened - did I miss something? I signed up for the 'lifetime' account but haven't heard anything further - is this membership program still working? Do I have to wait a certain amount of time? Sorry if post seems redundant or daft, but I did not see any info relating to how long it may take or if any kind of approval was needed. In any case would just want to verify since my paypal payment went through just fine.

Oh, and are those mugs still being offered?- just curious - ha! 
Thanks for any help & clarifications.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

Well, I have been lurking for a long time - used to contribute more... but have just become so caught up with work. And this work has been completely facilitated by my very hard-working MBP (2008) which has been, I have to say, incredible. It is a very powerful and wonderful tool. But I had a reality check this week as some of you may know from the Trouble-Shooting forum. Odd behaviour, decreased performance and hangs caused by what turned out to be a poorly maintained drive and, ultimately, bad blocks on the system HD.

SO... I would like to thank ehMac and the denizens who helped me sort through my ordeal. And to this end, I've decided to support the community by becoming a lifetime member. 

But - as a footnote - I also want to say that I had become very complacent with maintenance. OSX seemed to take care of itself and I just stopped fussing over it. I've always been pretty good about backups - but the outcome of my experience is that I'm now more vigilant about housekeeping - running regular scripts, defragmenting hard drives, occasionally rebuilding the spotlight and mail index, clearing caches etc, doing surface scans on new HDs and then quarterly thereafter... I also swapped my old drive for new hybrid HD based on experiences I had read about here.

The cumulative result is a zippy MBP that feels faster than when it was brand new. Thanks, ehMac!


----------

